# Silly Question :)



## pinksugar (May 16, 2007)

Ok, so the other weekend, I went to a scottish festival with my family. I'm half scottish and it's something that I find really makes me feel good about my heritage, and about my looks too - dark hair and blue eyes is a typical scottish combo (obviously so is red hair, we have that in the family too!







)

Anyway. The problem is, I was telling my friends about it, and saying how I thought some of the guys in kilts looked hot. Several times made mention of how they couldn't see how guys wearing 'skirt's could be thought of as attractive, and kind of laughed my comments off as weird or silly.

Well I blurted out that I was offended by them calling guys in kilts 'unmanly' and also upset that they called them skirts. I tried to explain how its a symbol of pride in their country and what it represents and stuff.

They were really taken aback that I was upset by those comments,Am I being silly? or were they being racist? it seems to me that sometimes, people think it's 'ok' to be racist, as long as you're poking fun at a white majority.

No one would have made those comments about Tongan men, who wear kilts (I'm not sure what the actual term for theirs is) and no one would have laughed at the national costume of other races..

Why do people think it's ok? and was I over the top? I didn't get agressive, I just tried to explain how important it was to their culture, and also how it made me upset when they called them 'skirts', but they looked at me like I was being funny!


----------



## Aprill (May 16, 2007)

Not really racist, more like ignorant to other cultures.


----------



## KimC2005 (May 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not really racist, more like ignorant to other cultures. I agree. Its just something people are not used to seeing, but I can see how it could really offend you. I wouldn't say that you over-reacted either, because they need to be aware of their comments and attitudes towards other cultures.


----------



## Nox (May 16, 2007)

I agree with April. I see it as definite case of ignorance. It seems like they weren't trying to trash everything the Scots do, but they chose to single out one aspect instead and pick it apart.

Now that your friends have already seen that you were upset at their behavior, why don't you take the time to educate them about it? If they consider themselves level-minded, progressive adults, then they will get over that child's play and actually may learn something valuable about your heritage.

If they still can't behave themselves in a respectable manner, then maybe they don't deserve the privilege of accompanying you to these outings.


----------



## daer0n (May 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not really racist, more like ignorant to other cultures. Yeah, i agree


----------



## Ashley (May 16, 2007)

I agree with Aprill. Maybe you can enlighten them!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 16, 2007)

Have you seen the Scottish games? Men in kilts compete in "strong man" competitions. These guys are big, strong, muscular - very manly!

If your friends watch this competition, they'll have more respect.

I don't think you over reacted at all, I just think they were ignorant about the Scottish heritage.

When my brother got married, he had a gentleman (wearing a kilt) play the bagpipes, rather than using an organist.

And I just watched a Canadian wedding special where it is quite trendy for Scotch-Canadian grooms to wear a kilt, instead of a tuxedo, at their wedding.


----------



## Aprill (May 16, 2007)

^^ I agree Carolyn, those guys are sexy


----------



## MissOli (May 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not really racist, more like ignorant to other cultures. Agree...and U reacted just like I would
> 
> P.S. Love man in kilts looks sooooo cool and smexy....and the accent wow *faints*


----------



## BeneBaby (May 16, 2007)

Unfortunately many people have the same ideas as your friends. I agree with Nox, it is pure ignorance. People have a hard time understanding or appreciating other cultures.

When people ask my nationality and I mention I am half German, almost always is a Hitler comment made. Huh??? I get really offended. There are definitely cultural ignorances rampant in the World.

You did the right thing in correcting them.


----------



## Shelley (May 16, 2007)

I agree with April. Maybe you should give them some cultural lessons. I don't think you overreacted at all.

I have aboriginal (native canadian) in my ethnic background and use to have 1 or 2 friends make ignorant comments. I was annoyed but one day sat down and explained about my culture. Since then they stopped making comments and actually thanked me for giving them some insight.


----------



## AngelaGM (May 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with April. I see it as definite case of ignorance. It seems like they weren't trying to trash everything the Scots do, but they chose to single out one aspect instead and pick it apart.
Now that your friends have already seen that you were upset at their behavior, why don't you take the time to educate them about it? If they consider themselves level-minded, progressive adults, then they will get over that child's play and actually may learn something valuable about your heritage.

If they still can't behave themselves in a respectable manner, then maybe they don't deserve the privilege of accompanying you to these outings.

Ditto!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (May 16, 2007)

My first thought is seeing Mel Gibson once in a kilt. My heart melts.


----------



## Saje (May 16, 2007)

I think men in kilts are hot.

Im sorry that your friends think like that. Its just clothes... what matters most is whats underneath those clothes and their personality of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luxotika (May 16, 2007)

Well racist means people who discriminate against other people based on race.

I would say you didn't go overboard, it is actually a good thing that you have an opinion instead of sitting there and not saying anything.


----------



## Andi (May 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Unfortunately many people have the same ideas as your friends. I agree with Nox, it is pure ignorance. People have a hard time understanding or appreciating other cultures. 
When people ask my nationality and I mention I am half German, almost always is a Hitler comment made. Huh??? I get really offended. There are definitely cultural ignorances rampant in the World.

You did the right thing in correcting them.

Oh gosh I get the Nazi comments too, especially since Hitler was actually born in Austria which apparently some people do know. My fiancÃ© sometimes even jokes around that my grandpa is a nazi because he has an original of HitlerÂ´s book "Mein Kampf" and to this day is in favor of WW 2. I am never offended by these stupid statements, but IÂ´m very annoyed about what some people find "funny".
ItÂ´s just ignorance towards other cultures. And sometimes you just have to realize people donÂ´t mean the things they say in an offensive way and because of cultural differences they never will.


----------



## Momo (May 17, 2007)

I will share an instance I had with you

My people in the Philippines have only their islands, and it's not a large amount of space like we have in the US to fill up with trash. So, I explained to my (former) friend that people there try to save things and reuse things so that it doesn't go to waste, especially because every day they have to see the poor who have absolutely nothing. They are grateful and try not to waste.

She said "no, they are just cheap" and she laughed.

I would say that it is major ignorance but I would be angry too especially when the comment is about your own people, and they know it is. I think there is a little sexism in there too. I would have mentioned that the traditional wear for a lot of men in many cultures includes a garment similar to a skirt. IMO it's an issue a lot of people struggle with, being unbiased about sex and gender roles.


----------



## pinksugar (May 17, 2007)

thanks girls





Momo, I completely agree, about the sexism - many cultures wear 'skirts' and it doesn't detract from their manlyness - Tongans, as I already mentioned, the greek national costume has a kilt, kilts were worn in ancient Egypt and now they wear a traditional 'dress' called a galabaea.

Carolyn, I have seen those games, it's part of the festival I visit. I find it so frustrating when people say that Scottish men aren't 'manly'! LOL.

I'm just glad I got to say my piece to my friends. I still maintain that men in kilts are super hot, and I love Scottish history. It feels good to have an experience like this in some ways, because it means that I can understand other cultures and the problems they face.

I think you should judge people on a person by person basis, not by where they come from or the colour of their skin, OR whether they're wearing a 'skirt' or not


----------



## chocobon (May 18, 2007)

Never mind them,they r just ignorant and as long as u r proud of ur heritage u shouldn't care what they say!!

Oh and I think men in kilts are super hot!!


----------



## krazykid90 (May 22, 2007)

There's certainly a lot of ignorance. When I tell most people I'm mostly Scotish/Irish they make lots of drinking jokes. They always wonder why I have a low alcohol tolerance and don't get into more fights *rolls eyes*


----------



## pinksugar (May 22, 2007)

haha, Krazykid, thats so true!

honestly. Because we're part irish/scottish i suppose we should be rolling drunk in the gutters in our 'skirts' and telling everyone to kiss us - we're Irish.

LOL


----------



## farris2 (May 22, 2007)

pinksugar-I almost married a Campbell in 03...he was 6'4 and just beautiful...Scottish men are the best! My husband has a scottish heritage but his family name (Farris) was associated with a much bigger clan that I cannot pronounce. As for the men in kilts...bring em on! I think they are sooo hot,and yes it's true that they wear nothing underneath....

I have a Welsh background and we are proud to have black hair and blue eyes as well.


----------

